# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  الخوذ والستر الواقيه الاردنيه

## معاذ ملحم

الاولى للالياف المركبه -الاردن 
np aerospace jordan



تاسست شركه ان بس ايروسبيس الاردن (npaj ) عام 2004 كاحدى شركات مركز الملك عبدالله الثاني للتصميم والتطوير (kaddb) لتطوير وتصنيع وتزويد الاسواق في الاردن وبلدان الشرق الاوسط وشمال تفريقيا بمنتجات الوقايه الشخصيه المصنعه من المواد المركبه (composite matarials) والمنتجه بايدي اختصاصيين مهره باستخدام تقنيات معتمده عالميا .
وقد باشرت الشركه بتصنيع الخوذه القتاليه طراز AC1200j\500 المتطوره والتي تتميز بخفه وزنها وتوفر حمايه بالستيه متفوقه ، وقد تم تجربه هذه الخوذه في المختبرات العالميه ، وكذلك في الميدان واثبتت الخوذه المصنعه في الاردن اداء متميز بكافه المعاير العالميه وحسب المواصفات العامه للمؤسسه الوطنيه للعدل (الولايات المتحده ) NIJ Standards .


This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 640x428 and weights 67KB.
كما تقوم الشركه بانتاج الواقي من الرصاص والشضايا بتصاميم مختلفه منها CPV730 ,, CPV720 ,,, CPV710 وصفائح السيراميك التي تتوافق مع متطلبات الحمايه الشخصيه وحسب المواصفات العالميه ايضا . بالاضافه الي بدلات نزع الالغام وواقي الوجه (VISOR) .
ولدى الشركه القدره التامه لتزويد اسواق الشرق الاوسط وشمال افريقيا بكافه احتياجاتهم من الاصناف التي تنتجها او اي تصميم اخر للواقيات حسب رغبه المستخدم النهائي .

تصدر الشركه منتجاتها الى الامارات العربيه المتحده والبحرين والجزائر والعراق وفلسطين وقطر ، وتم التوقيع خلال معرض SOFEX 2008 على العديد من الصفقات منها للقوات المسلحه الاردنيه بقيمه 9 ملايين دولار لشراء 40 الف خوذه وستره واقيه ، وتوقيع عقد مع اليمن بقيمه مليونين دولار لتوريد سترات واقيه وخوذ . 




الستره الواقيه طراز CV200 :

تمتاز الستره الواقيه ( Concealed Vest ) طراز CV-200 بخفه وزنها وتوفيرها لدرجات حمايه عاليه تزيد عن المطلوب حسب مواصفات العالميه لمستوى NIJ Level II وحسب التصميم المتفق عليه . وتحتوي الستره على طبقه من قماش خاص (coolmax ) يساعد على مقاومه التعرق لامكانيه استخدامها تحت الملابس مباشره .

الاختبارات البالستيه : 

يتم فحص وضمان الجوده داخل مختبر كوفنتري (Conventry test laboratory ) وهو مختبر رمايه معتمد من وزاره الدفاع البريطانيه وحاصل على شهاده الايزو 9001 . كما تم اجراء الفحوصات مقارنه مع مختبرات اخرى معتمده عالميا . وحازت هذه الستره على اعتماد ضمان الجوده ايزو 9001 

بيانات فنيه :

الحمايه من الرصاص : NIJ Level II 
الوزن القائم : 1.50 كغم تقريبا 
المساحه المحميه : 0.28 متر مربع تقريبا 
الهيكل : مرن 
الحمايه من الاشعه فوق البنفسجيه /الرطوبه : الحشوه البالستيه محميه بغطاء مقاوم للرطوبه من ال PU 
الستره الخارجيه : 100% قطن ، الطبقه الداخليه من قماش COOLMAX 





الستره الواقيه طراز CPV 720 :

هذه الستره مصنوعه من الاراميد ومغلفه بقماش Cordura ومصممه للحمايه من الرصاص حسب المستوى الثالث( NIJ Level IIIA ) وحسب المواصفات العالميه . ويمكن زياده مستوى الحمايه باضافه السيراميك في الجيب الامامي والخلقي من الستره درجه الحمايه NIJ Level IV 

الاختبارات البالستيه :

نالت على جميع الاختبارات التي اخذتها الستره السابقه (CV-200 ) وكما ونالت على اعتماد ضمان الجوده ايزو 9001 

بيانات فنيه :

الحمايه من الرصاص : NIJ Level IIIA 
الحمايه من الشضايا : V50> 600m\s 
الوزن القائم : 2.65 كغم 
المساحه المحميه : 0.35 متر مربع 
الهيكل مرن 
الحمايه من الاشعه فوق البنفسجيه \الرطوبه : الحشوه البالستيه محميه بغطاء من ال PU 
الاضافات : 
صفائح بالستيهجيوب اضافيهالوان متعددهاحجام متعدده ( صغير ، وسط ، كبير ، كبير جدا )
الستر الواقيه طراز CPV730 OTV :

يتكون نظام الحمايه الشخصيه من ستره واقيه مصنوعه من ماده الاراميد ومغلفه بقماش cordura . وتزود هذه الستره باربع قياسات وتوفر للمستخدم درجه عاليه من الراحه مع خاصيه ايقاف الرصاص حسب المتطلبات العالميه للمستوى الثالث NIJ level IIIA . تاتي الستره مع واقي الجزء السفلي وواقي للرقبه ، كما يمكن زياده مستوى الحمايه لهذه الستره باضافه صفائح بالستيه من الامام والخلف تتوافق مع مواصفاتNIJ Level IV . ويمكن نزع الحشوه وغسل الستره .

الاختبارات البالستيه :

نالت هذه الستره جميع الاختبارات المذكوره بالستره CV-200 ، وقد حازت ايظا على اعتماد ضمان الجوده ايزو 9001 

مواصفات فنيه :

الحمايه من الرصاص : NIJ Level IIIA 
الحمايه من الشضايا : V50> 600m\s (17 gr.fragment( 
الوزن القائم : 3.350-4.620 كغم 
المساحه المحميه : 0.680-0.480 متر مربع 
الهيكل مرن 
الحمايه من الاشعه فوق البنفسجيه \الرطوبه : الحشوه البالستيه محميه بغطاء من ال PU 
الاضافات : 
صفائح بالستيه جيوب اضافيه الوان متعدده احجام متعدده ( صغير ، وسط ، كبير ، كبير جدا ) 
الصفائح البالسته طراز CBP :

تتكون هذه الصفائح عاليه الاداء من تصفيح "سيراميد " والمصنوع من ماده السيراميك المقوى بالاراميد حيث ت}من مستويين من الحمايه البالستيه ، ومتوفره باحجام تتناسب مع تشكيله الستر الواقيه المصنوعه بالشركه .
ونالت هذه الصفائح على نفس اختبارات وضمان الجوده المتعلقه بالستر الواقيه ، وحازت على شهاده اعتماد الجوده ايزو 9001 .

المواصفات الفنيه :

صفائح حمايه للمستوى الثالث NIJ LEVEL III وصممت لتوقف صليات ( 5.56*45 ) ملم M193 بسرعه (990م/ث ) . وصليات (7.62*51) ملم "الناتو " L2A2 بسرعه 800 م\ت .
اما صفائح المستوى الرابع NIJ Level IV فتستطيع ايقاف صليات (7.72*63 ) ملم الخارقه للدروع بسرعه 868 م\ث .





This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 640x480 and weights 77KB.
الخوذه القتاليه طراز AC1200J\500 :

يتوفر في خذه الخوذه البالستيه ذات الاداء العالي الاستثنائي خصائص لم يسبق ان توفرت من قبل اي خوذه قتاليه ، فبالاضافه الى كونها تؤمن حمايه بالستيه ،فانها تفي بمتطلبات "الوقايه من الصدمات " رقم( E397 ) . هذه الخوذه مصنوعه من ماده الاراميد )Aramid ) المقوى سابق التشرب باستخدام تكنولوجيا المواد متعدده المحاور الفريده الخاصه ب "AP Aerospace " وبذلك توفر اداءأ بالستيا محسنا لغايه 10 % اضافيه ، كما ان نضام تثبيت الخوذه قابل للفك بدون استعمال ادوات ومكون من مواد تتيح غسل النظام في اله غسل منزليه . 





الاختبارات البالستيه :

يتم فحص وضمان الجوده داخل مختبر كوفنتري (Conventry test laboratory ) وهو مختبر رمايه معتمد من وزاره الدفاع البريطانيه وحاصل على شهاده الايزو 9001 . كما تم اجراء الفحوصات مقارنه مع مختبرات اخرى معتمده عالميا . وحازت هذه الخوذه القتاليه على اعتماد ضمان الجوده ايزو 9001 .




بيانات فنيه :

الحمايه من الرصاص : عيار 9 ملم (FMJ) بسرعه 426 م\ث 
الحمايه من الشظايا : V50<550m\s )17gr.Fragment 
الوزن قائم : 1.250 كغم تقريبا 
وزن القشره : 0.950 كغم تقريبا 
السماكه : 5.5 ملم .
الهيكل : صلب ويطابق المواصفات البريطانيه : UKSC4796A 
الحمايه من الاشعه فوق البنقسجيه \الرطوبه : مصفوفه راتنجيه ، سطح مطلي وحواف انسيابيه 
حمايه من الصدمات : قرص سميك من البولي ايثياين عالي الكثافه وحسب المواصفات العالميه 
الاضافات : 
واقي وجه لغايه V50> 600m\sواقي رقبه متعدده الاحجام ستار مموه وهنا فيديو يوضح قدره هذه الخوده على توفير الحمايه البالستيه من عيار 9 ملم ومن مسافه 5 متر 















الاحذيه الخاصه :

الشركه الاردنيه لتصنيع الاحذيه الخاصه هي احدى مشاريع مركز الملك عبدالله الثاني للتصميم والتطوير المشتركه ، ويهدف الي تزويد القوات المسلحه الاردنيه ابتذاءا ثم في دول المنطقه باحذيه خاصه ذات جوده عاليه .
ان الهدف الرئيسي الذي تسعي اليه الشركه هو ان تصبح الرائده في صناعه الاخذيه الخاصه في المنطقه ، في خدمه القوات المسلحه بالشرق الاوسط ، وشمال افريقيا والولايات المتحده الامريكيه ، مستفيده من الاتفاقيات العديده التي تربط الاردن بدول العالم 





وعلى راس اولوياتها تزويد القوات المسلحه الاردنيه بتشكيله واسعه من الاحذيه الخاصه ذات الجوده العاليه المصنعه بافضل المواصفات ذلك باستخدام المواد المتطوره المانعه للرطوبه والمقاومه لشضايا الالغام والقنابل اليدويه ، وكذلك الجلد الطبيعي المقاوم للماء والرياح وتغيرات البيئه . كل ذلك يحري بمصنع اردني جهز باعلى تقنيات توفرت في هذا المجال .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الله يحميهم اسود الاردن ...

يعطيك العافيه معاذ الموضوع حلو ويستاهل احلى تقييم 

 :Jordan:  :Jordan:  :Jordan:  :Jordan:  :Jordan:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكوره يا أروع متابعه لمواضيعي ... شكرا إلك

----------

